# Sheepshead report dec 8 escambia bay



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

After the earlier posts this week about SH fishin, we decided to try out the I-10 bridge and train trestle over Escambia Bay. Got some fiddler crabs and got on the water late, about 11am....however, the water was smooth and the tide was just about slack so fishing was a little slow when we first got there. When the breeze picked up and the tide starting moving in, the bite really turned on. From 12 to 2pm, we were able to catch some decent sheeps. Fish ranged from 13.5 to maybe 18 inches (no giants but good eatin size). Water was clear and we were even able to sightfish a couple fish on the pilings!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a pile of sheeps. Go job and supported by a neat photo.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes that's what I want to see! Gonna go after church to my sheep honeyhole in pensacola bay. Great post


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Enter this before you go :thumbsup:


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job on the Sheepies. Think I may get in that tournament.. that could be fun. Just hate to drive a hour to p-cola to weigh my fish :/

BTW.....The flyer has Sheepshead spelled wrong...unless ya spell the fresh water Sheepie that way?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha i just noticed that too, I let him know about it


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.
I hope the fish are still biting like that when i get down there around the 1st of March.

Kevin


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so what kind of rig do you use to get them? tight line, cork, or just what?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I personaly fish light tackle (8-10lb) with a carilina rig. 20lb floro leader and #2 hook. Just enough weight to hold bottom. On clear water I use a lighter leader.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

basnbud said:


> so what kind of rig do you use to get them? tight line, cork, or just what?


I have done it both ways. It really just depends on the situation your in. If you can't fish directly above them I will use a slip cork rig to cast to them and adjust the cork for the appropriate depth. I like to set up the slip cork rig with the right size cork and weight combo so the cork stands on end and is partially submerged. This allows you to see and feel the slightest bump.....which is very important!


----------

